# Manager of Clinical Coding and Compliance



## denisebecker (Jan 25, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone out there that may be located in the Northeast would be willing to share the salary range for this position?   or even a job description as to responsibilities.


----------



## rmiller2012 (Mar 16, 2008)

I live in the Northeast.  I am in the process of reorganizing my job description to be Coding and Auditing primary, managing secondary (I am an office manager and do billing/coding secondary to my management duties.)    I researched the internet and base pay for this area is around $52,000+benes (for an office) all the way up to $67K(+benes for a hospital).  The low end of that, for a Medical Billing Clerk-no management required was $43-$47K+benes.   All require CPC and 3-5 yrs of experience.  If you have managing experience (BS) you should probably ask for a little bit more.   Gook luck.


----------

